# Indian Lake Saugeye Stocking



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

This was taken off the Indian Lake State Park site today:

“_Fish biologists conducted some electroshocking recently at Indian Lake. Logan Co Wildlife Officer Adam Smith reported that biologists were on the water Mon, Tues and Wed nights electroshocking young of year saugeye. They were sampling in order to see how_ _the fish that were stocked this spring did through the spring and summer. Preliminary results look good and numbers this year appear to be above historical averages for Indian Lake!

As far as stocking goes, Indian Lake received 7,139,320 saugeye fry this past April. This stocking rate is well above our target rate of 1,000/acre or 5,040,000, and is a result of above average saugeye production in our hatcheries this year. Last year we stocked about 6.9 million fry, which resulted in a really large year class of fish. Most of the saugeye fisherman reeled in 10" fish this year. It will be interesting to see if the similarly high stocking rate this year results in another great year class (doesn't always work that way). The good news is most of those fish from last year's stocking should be entering the harvestable size range by next fishing season when they are age-2. On average, Indian Lake saugeye are 17" at age-2 when we catch them in our gill nets in November.

The adult saugeye population is still strong with a wide range of size classes being caught. In 2017 the gill net catch rate of 8.8 saugeye/hr is the highest Smith has seen. In fact, since 2013, Indian Lake's average gill net catch rate of 7.3 saugeye/hr is the highest in the state for saugeye or walleye (the statewide average is 1.9).”_


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> This was taken off the Indian Lake State Park site today:
> 
> “_Fish biologists conducted some electroshocking recently at Indian Lake. Logan Co Wildlife Officer Adam Smith reported that biologists were on the water Mon, Tues and Wed nights electroshocking young of year saugeye. They were sampling in order to see how_ _the fish that were stocked this spring did through the spring and summer. Preliminary results look good and numbers this year appear to be above historical averages for Indian Lake!
> 
> ...


Lmao geesh


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lmao geesh


Christ that many saugeyes you could walk across them


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

After that report you won't be able to find a spot to fish this fall.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

I am calling all my friends! Hope the lake freezes early. Load up next Spring?


----------

